# Oh I wish I had some fish!



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I saw a beautiful bright blue cichlid somewhere online and people keep telling me i can get them at a petstore....I cant find them anywhere
I love the brightly colored cichlids but i cant really find any worth buying in the pet stores here...except fot jack...my green terror..
but the thing says its a cobalt blue zebra cichlid....i am very interested in buying a pair but im affraid to ship...
Gosh I love these fish haha their so entertaining
I keep looking in the classifieds around where I live in Ga for people giving away cichlids or selling them for cheap....but no one has them....
I want to learn about them and breed them
I wish i could tell what sex my terror is so maybe i could get it a mate...for the future...sooo cute
and the freakin pet store doesnt even have any JD's
anyone in Ga selling any cichlids??...or snails 
:fish:


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

you might get some people to reply if you put it in the "want to buy" section


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Check out the Atlanta Area Aquarium Association. They have a section in this forum. Members have about anything you could want. A club auction is coming up in a month or so. You may want to attend. I promise you will fine interesting fish then. Just research whatever fish you fine interesting and make sure you have the right size tank, etc. and be ready at the auction....


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

DAng, I deleted my link! Ill look for it.. there is a guy in Gainsville that breeds zebras of all colors. I have red and cobalt blue ones in my tank. I really like them. I bought mine at a petstore called PetLand. They are usually in the malls. If I find that link, Ill post it for ya.. give me a few hours.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Our PetLand was shut down for abusing the puppies....
How much did you pay for your cobalt Zebra???


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

What part of Georgia are you in?


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

I live in Augusta Georgia
We did have a fish store called Bobs Tropical fish but I think they have shut down


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the fish your talking about is more than likely an african cichlid, and you cant mix it with your others, look into africans, much better colors (IMO) and more fun to watch.


----------

